# Recent Tobacco Industry Meeting



## Alex (22/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (22/7/14)

Lol, awesome - that shall get the message out!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

Hahahahahahaha exelent!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (22/7/14)

haha excellent find @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/7/14)

That was awesome. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

